# Stableford Disqualification



## eccymakin (Mar 31, 2006)

Can anyone help?

My team has last weekend been disqualified in a team stapleford event ''Yellow Ball'' for failure to input a gross score on one hole for one person, however our points /2 were clearly marked on the card. I dont understand the reason for our disqualification as even without the points from this hole we would have collected the trophy on offer due to a 7 point lead.

Im trying to discuss with commitee tomorrow, anyone please help!!!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Wait, are you saying that one of the scores for one of your plaers was not inputted for one hole? I think although you may have won the hole I still think that you have to mark what you got on the hole.

Thats why I think, even though you had a 7 point lead some silly thing like that can actually get you disqualified.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

That sucks. But if you look at golf rules as a whole, a lot of them seem pointless at first. I'm sure there's a reason for it, I just don't know what it is.....


----------

